# coat hangers and body armour



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

no this isn't about child birth or impregnation and non religious options post SHTF it is actually a question about how you go about storing body armor as my own is fairly weighty with ceramic plate and kevlar to level 3 a seller said level 4 but NIJ doesn't really have a level 4 so how do you hang it? I noticed that most coat hangers will be under a lot of stress for that weight so is there a heavy-duty hangerand would you store it in a bag so that its not exposed to light as lights break down the Kevlar any tips or suggestions on safe storage of body armor is welcome.
How do I store it?







anyone ever try to fit a vest in a condom?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

What the hell? Child birth didn't even remotely cross my mind when I read your title, but there it is. Seriously, what do you even need body armor for?

I think you've gone off the deep end, friend.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've seen some armor carriers sold with a steel coat hanger included. If you have access to a cutting torch, you may be best served to just cut your own from a 1/4" sheet.



Will said:


> anyone ever try to fit a vest in a condom?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> anyone ever try to fit a vest in a condom?


Damn, there's not a day that goes by that someone doesn't ask me that!

It's either..."Hey Slippy, ever think about burying some shipping containers?"...OR..."Hey Slippy, ever try to fit a vest in a condom?" I just smile and give 'em a good slow nod of the head.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will said:


> anyone ever try to fit a vest in a condom?


Why would you want to do that? Then they won't be able to breed. If you can get into the body armor breeding business you will basically have a license to print money!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Why would you want to do that? Then they won't be able to breed. If you can get into the body armor breeding business you will basically have a license to print money!


But do they work on Airsoft?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys arw freakin crazy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> But do they work on Airsoft?


Only to get in the mood...


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Rod Serling just called and has a few ideas on the topic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> You guys arw freakin crazy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought you wanted to be a mercenary? (or am I confusing you with another member?).
Be tough!!! The only armor you need against enemy bullets is a thin cotton BDU jacket!! It worked on Iwo Jima!! Semper Fi. 
Of course, real men are allowed to wear a grenade pin in the loops of their boonie cap to ward off evil shrapnel. That much is allowed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had one of them gizmos for a long time. I usually just stuck it under the bed or behind the dresser. Was way too hot and uncomfortable to actually wear it. Can do some serious love handle pinching on chubby folks.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No idea&#8230;.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there like a big and tall shop for these vests. The main drawback is cost. I don't know what they cost for a big size. Id need something big. My tee shirt size is usually 3x tall. I would need to measure.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I had one of them gizmos for a long time. I usually just stuck it under the bed or behind the dresser. Was way too hot and uncomfortable to actually wear it. Can do some serious love handle pinching on chubby folks.


Are you talking about condoms?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will, seriously, what happened to you? Do you have a weird twin that you take turns posting with?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Put your armor on the floor in your closet and for god sakes put the condom on your pecker...procreation for some is just uncalled for.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I got laughs from the replies, but, really, needing body armour is way too up close and personal for me. jmho.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Is there like a big and tall shop for these vests. The main drawback is cost. I don't know what they cost for a big size. Id need something big. My tee shirt size is usually 3x tall. I would need to measure.


Size was becoming a problem for me last year. I'm 6,1 and was a 2X headed North. Now I'm a snug XL heading South. A commitment to exercising regularly and eating healthy(ish) this year was the best decision I've made in a long time!

FYI: these folks have some good prices on on plate carrier packages. With Christmas around the corner this might be what I ask Santa for 

http://www.ar500armor.com/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Do they come with hangers?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I just smell a big pile of trouble with this. I never hung mine BTW. I'm well hung as is


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Do they come with hangers?


That reminds me of the little girl who asked her Mom for a Barbie with GI Joe. The Mom says, Honey Barbie comes with Ken not GI Joe. The girl says no...she fakes it with Ken, but she really comes with GI Joe.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Inor said:


> Why would you want to do that? Then they won't be able to breed. If you can get into the body armor breeding business you will basically have a license to print money!


sunlight deteriorates Kevlar making the ballistic weave fail so does moisture

well if I make a body that is also a 3d printer. It is possible to make a 3d printer that makes a 3d printer so I don't see why you can't make body armour that is a 3d printer that makes body armor that is a 3d printer BAM! Not much nomoney in communism though


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> View attachment 6746
> 
> 
> No idea&#8230;.


where you at anyway I'm also in the GTA in eTobago perhaps we could prep together


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

James m said:


> Is there like a big and tall shop for these vests. The main drawback is cost. I don't know what they cost for a big size. Id need something big. My tee shirt size is usually 3x tall. I would need to measure.


I'm not sure if you can still look at them they're originally Irish police vests I'm however they come in sizes up two extra large mine is supposed to be a large I believe however it feels like a small I can imagine what the smalls like

they remind me of British VIP protection vests but they need to be hemmed in the neck as they block off the air flow as they are when running in them I have to wear them backwards to make them comfortable. the back plates bigger though so its not that bad

you best bang for buck is probably to get the non spalling metal plates and Kevlar lining and putting it inside a plate carrier

they're videos on YouTube of people cutting these things open and I cutting the Kevlar putting it inside a plate carrier and putting the ceramic plates inside the carrier as a plate carrier is way more comfortable than these. the vestshave pretty very good side protection and likely will work well as and he stab as far as three a i:s concerned technically device should be able to stop an AK 47 or 303 308 rifle round but normally the three a cm is only good for pistols or 22 caliber type stuff. the ceramic plate is supposed to slow down the rifle round enough that the Kevlar can take it

I use the Vest for training but would also use it if there was no active shooter in the area anytime I hear something that sounds like a gunshot or explosion nearby I usually put it on

the thread is basically just ways to store body armor like this anybody store their Kevlar armor in rice or with deoxidizers like they would if they were storing rice


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will said:


> sunlight deteriorates Kevlar making the ballistic weave fail so does moisture
> 
> well if I make a body that is also a 3d printer. It is possible to make a 3d printer that makes a 3d printer so I don't see why you can't make body armour that is a 3d printer that makes body armor that is a 3d printer BAM! Not much nomoney in communism though











My head hurts now...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Will said:


> sunlight deteriorates Kevlar making the ballistic weave fail so does moisture
> 
> well if I make a body that is also a 3d printer. It is possible to make a 3d printer that makes a 3d printer so I don't see why you can't make body armour that is a 3d printer that makes body armor that is a 3d printer BAM! Not much nomoney in communism though


I have never heard kevlar breaks down in sunlight..... not saying your wrong; but I think these past couple of deployments I should just turn my plates in because I'm in the sun 85% of the time..... Hopefully the heavy duty plate carrier protects it from direct sunlight.... nahhhh.

Are you saying I'm basically wearing a condom? There goes my sense of protection.....

Side note... to store kevlar? Build a plate carrier rack... basically looks like a cross that has a solid base on it. Ummmm.... we have one outside of our chu to dry our vests after working all day and sweating.. and another inside.... DAMNIT now I have to move everything inside... talk about STANK-onia.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I have never heard kevlar breaks down in sunlight..... not saying your wrong; but I think these past couple of deployments I should just turn my plates in because I'm in the sun 85% of the time..... Hopefully the heavy duty plate carrier protects it from direct sunlight.... nahhhh.
> 
> Are you saying I'm basically wearing a condom? There goes my sense of protection.....
> 
> Side note... to store kevlar? Build a plate carrier rack... basically looks like a cross that has a solid base on it. Ummmm.... we have one outside of our chu to dry our vests after working all day and sweating.. and another inside.... DAMNIT now I have to move everything inside... talk about STANK-onia.


no I'm saying you should put it in a "rice filled condom" TM

for only $19.79 + s/h I will sell you my "rice filled condom" TM. will help preserve the life of your Kevlar armor and other kevlar products

DISADVANTAGES OF KEVLAR

Kevlar® textiles tend to absorb moisture. It must be combined with moisture resistant materials, if there is a need for moisture resistance as a physical property. Consequently, very few general cloths are manufactured with Kevlar®.

Kevlar® reacts well under a tensile force (stretching force) but badly under a compressive force. It is not used where compression resistance is needed, such as bridge building or the structure of a building.

It is difficult to cut and shape, unless through the use of special tools and equipment. Laminated Kevlar® is also difficult to machine and consequently special cutters are required. Special cutting techniques were developed to enable the manufacture of Kevlar® parts, for the Eurofighter.

Kevlar® reacts badly to UV light (sunlight) unless it is protected / hidden from direct sunlight.

Kevlar® suffers some corrosion if exposed to chlorine.

note it is Safer to clean Kevlar in ammonia based products such as 2 month old urine as opposed to tap water containing chlorine


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Will said:


> no I'm saying you should put it in a "rice filled condom" TM
> 
> for only $19.79 + s/h I will sell you my "rice filled condom" TM. will help preserve the life of your Kevlar armor and other kevlar products
> 
> DISADVANTAGES OF KEVLAR


Rice filled condom.... nice.

But I believe that is why we utilize high end plate carriers to block direct sunlight.

Oh and another way to hang that is obvious is of course a high end D-ring. But if you keep a full kit loaded up just make sure your "rack" or bar can hold it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Will said:


> no I'm saying you should put it in a "rice filled condom" TM
> 
> for only $19.79 + s/h I will sell you my "rice filled condom" TM. will help preserve the life of your Kevlar armor and other kevlar products


OK when you say condom...we Americans think of Trojans and other male worn birth control condoms...where as you mean rubberized or plastic bag....



Will said:


> note it is Safer to clean Kevlar in ammonia based products such as 2 month old urine as opposed to tap water containing chlorine


Now I for sure don't want you anywhere near me...if your gonna be smelling like 2 month old urine..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> ...
> well if I make a body that is also a 3d printer. It is possible to make a 3d printer that makes a 3d printer so I don't see why you can't make body armour that is a 3d printer that makes body armor that is a 3d printer BAM! Not much nomoney in communism though


Will,
I underestimated your genius. My bad.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will said:


> where you at anyway I'm also in the GTA in eTobago perhaps we could prep together


Thanks, Will, but I think you're way ahead of me. I'm more into simple things like ice storm preparations and I prefer to stick with family members. I'm not into body armour or mercenary stuff, I'm sure you could find someone who'll fit in with you better.

I didn't know we were neighbours, I thought you were up north.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Will in all honesty...Most of my experience with body armor has been I am wearing it or will be wearing it in a short period of time...SO I usually kept my armor on a cross like base that we built out of 2"x2" wood It would suspend it off the ground to prevent direct plate contact with the ground. I suppose you could use a UV blocking bag to cover it in your closet or wherever. As far as cleaning...We typically used warm water periodically to keep the funk down and we aired them out whenever we could. I couldn't imagine you putting more grime, sweat, and direct sunlight exposure on yours than I and others who have or are serving did. I'm fortunate to have never taking a round to the chest so I cannot tell you if my cleaning/storage methods were harmful or not.. but a buddy took 2 rounds to the front plate and as he turned/fell away he took to more to his back plate and only one round that just caught the edge of the plate actually penetrated his skin a little. 

Just don't throw your body armor around...Thats the biggest mistake people make.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Make a coat hanger out of plywood. Make a pattern and cut it out. It may warp though. So I would try gluing two pieces together. ?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

no I'm in Toronto for training in various administrative things and work

I'm interested in the prepping for emergencies also I started out that way it just grew to the point that you have to be ready for the big events too not just the one you had before. prepared for the event that hasn't happened yet that is no different than the one you had last time

I was following up on emergency management Ontario and emergency 7 years back and this is where I am now I was really 2010 that I started getting a little after doing some research intoscenarios of the government.

is that if the government needs to prepare for it and we can't depend on the government then we have to prepare for it ourself.

its all good though I can respect that however the net is just an extension of the real world take that into account

also the mercenary thing is a little bit of painting I didn't say I was seeking to be a mercenary I am looking to be a private contractor. There are some slight difference between the two particularly legal differences. how to go in a handful of offers for security work in Toronto but I'm waiting on my license which is being delayed a little bit due to miss you with the exam provider not processing my credit card


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> OK when you say condom...we Americans think of Trojans and other male worn birth control condoms...where as you mean rubberized or plastic bag....
> 
> Now I for sure don't want you anywhere near me...if your gonna be smelling like 2 month old urine..


I guess thats an added defense

yeah us Canadian have weird words for things


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will said:


> the net is just an extension of the real world take that into account


I'm fully aware of this, thanks. How long are you staying in Toronto?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will said:


> yeah us Canadian have weird words for things


I have to say, I have never heard a Canadian use the word condom for any other purpose than pregnancy/disease prevention. :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well we used to refer to our large rubberized water proof bags as "Elephant Condoms" so I sort of figured what he was talking about many posts back...it was still fun pulling the draw string and seeing what words Woody would say next though....."_Howdy Partner!!!"_


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

no I'm in Toronto for training in the various administrative things and work

I'm interested in prepping for emergencies also I started out that way it just grew to the point that you have to be ready for the big events too not just the one you had last time.Get prepared for the event that hasn't happened yet and the one last time. I started learning about the emergency process around seven years ago emergency management Ontario emergencies Canada and at one point was even a local radio contact for the new emergency broadcast system I am probably actually still on file for that. eventually you get to the point of civil defense and even further back the militia. so if you are well prepared you will get there eventually. the issue is though that in Canada the Militia and civil defense has collapsed into the reserve. if you are not medically eligible for the reserve or too young or too old then your left to depend upon the government but I think everyone should prepare to their fullest capabilities. being prepared for bad weather is one thing but prepping for survival when SHTF or WRO L itis a completely different thing. it might seem unlikely to you but it's not much more unlikely then an ice storm hitting Toronto the odds may be higher but it can still happen

its all good though I can respect that however the net is just an extension of the real world take that into account.

the mercenary thing is a bit of painting by other people I stated I was interested in private contracting. I have actually been offered a handful of jobs here in Toronto but I'm waiting on my security license which is being held back by my exam which is being delayed due Serco to not processing my credit card.

none the less if you keep prepping eventually you'll get finished with your 72 hour and move on to your 2 week and then when you're done you're too weak to move on to your month or 3 month or 6 month and if you get beyond that who knows you might start building a bunker or join ark2.

private contracting with firearms and it actual threat is probably the best wrol prep training you can get



also consider body armor if you have it in the pocket book as there are active shooter events all the time in Toronto it might just save your life someday doesn't need to be a big shot like mine but it could be concealed variety even jackets that have it built in


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Will said:


> also consider body armor if you have it in the pocket book as there are active shooter events all the time in Toronto it might just save your life someday doesn't need to be a big shot like mine but it could be concealed variety even jackets that have it built in


Are there? I haven't heard of many lately. Or are we talking about criminal events, aka, bad drug deal, robbing the 7-11, etc?

There's an option that is far more successful than body armor (which is a last line of defense if you manage to position yourself between a bullet and the wall). Learn the difference between cover and concealment. Cover will stop a bullet, concealment won't; figure out how you can use the make up of your home as cover. Bookshelves are amazingly successful, doors not so much. If you hear a shooting in your neighborhood, you should have somewhere in your home that you can go which preferably will provide both cover and concealment. Wait there until you feel it's safe. Do not attempt to engage the shooter unless they engage you first, chances are good you'll just put yourself and law enforcement in danger.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel safe where I live and our preps are pushing 6 months-worth, I will stop right there and maintain what we have. My next project is getting a firearms license and joining one of the local gun clubs (practice 2-3 times per week is enough for me) but I'm not interested in going beyond that.

I have survived just fine through collapse of Soviet Union and the absolute insanity afterward, my mind is content, I have no fears or worries. 

Thanks for all the advice, but I'm fine.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Are there? I haven't heard of many lately. Or are we talking about criminal events, aka, bad drug deal, robbing the 7-11, etc?
> 
> There's an option that is far more successful than body armor (which is a last line of defense if you manage to position yourself between a bullet and the wall). Learn the difference between cover and concealment. Cover will stop a bullet, concealment won't; figure out how you can use the make up of your home as cover. Bookshelves are amazingly successful, doors not so much. If you hear a shooting in your neighborhood, you should have somewhere in your home that you can go which preferably will provide both cover and concealment. Wait there until you feel it's safe. Do not attempt to engage the shooter unless they engage you first, chances are good you'll just put yourself and law enforcement in danger.


Maybe he was watching a "Flashpoint" marathon


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

In the hospital, we hang the heavy, lead aprons (for Xray protection) on 1 inch wooden dowels attached to the wall. 2 per apron - 1 for each arm hole.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Good stuff for concealed armor: BulletProofME.com Body Armor / Bullet proof Vests

Mine is hanging in a closet - the concealed vest is light, the AR500, well...HEAVY! The "heavy duty" plastic hanger it's on is holding up, but the metal hook that hangs on the rack is bending 

Been looking for a heavier hanger - like this one: Amazon.com - Underwater Kinetics Exposure Suit Hanger 24091 - Wetsuit Dryer Hanger

Indicates it holds over 100 lbs! 

Love the comments! This forum is great!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will said:


> also consider body armor if you have it in the pocket book as there are active shooter events all the time in Toronto it might just save your life someday doesn't need to be a big shot like mine but it could be concealed variety even jackets that have it built in


Those shootings are incredibly rare and mostly happen in crap areas, I stay away from such areas and lead a normal, quiet life.. work at home and spend my time on the beach with my family. I travel to some dangerous places but even there, I don't see the point of a body armour, most people aim for the face (at least where I'm from) .


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> In the hospital, we hang the heavy, lead aprons (for Xray protection) on 1 inch wooden dowels attached to the wall. 2 per apron - 1 for each arm hole.


That wouldn't hold my AR500 armored vest!  Good idea though!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> That wouldn't hold my AR500 armored vest!  Good idea though!


So you use bigger dowels (or metal rod) and make sure they are attached to a secure (and possibly reinforced) stud. The nice thing is that it is easy to grab and easy to hang back up.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I feel safe where I live and our preps are pushing 6 months-worth, I will stop right there and maintain what we have. My next project is getting a firearms license and joining one of the local gun clubs (practice 2-3 times per week is enough for me) but I'm not interested in going beyond that.


2-3 times a week! Can I haz prep with you?

I tend to only get out once a month if I'm lucky, but we've also been financially strapped for some time up until recently. I run dry fire drills at home frequently, but I still feel the need to make up for it, so the plan is to start attending classes again, even if they're not advanced (everything helps). My goal for next spring is to attend a Costa Ludus class in Wyoming.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> 2-3 times a week! Can I haz prep with you?
> 
> I tend to only get out once a month if I'm lucky, but we've also been financially strapped for some time up until recently. I run dry fire drills at home frequently, but I still feel the need to make up for it, so the plan is to start attending classes again, even if they're not advanced (everything helps). My goal for next spring is to attend a Costa Ludus class in Wyoming.


One of my neighbours belongs to a local club and drives down 2-3 times per week with his wife, they offered to take me with them, I'm very lucky  I just need to wrap-up a few work projects and I'm free as a bird during the day.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Will said:


> for only $19.79 + s/h I will sell you my "rice filled condom" TM.


This one is still causing me to gag a little...._Damn it man I can't get these images out of my head!!!_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Condoms are great rifle muzzle covers.
Speaking of which, do they still issue the hard black plastic covers that fit tightly over the bird cage flash suppressor on an M16?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Condoms are great rifle muzzle covers.
> Speaking of which, do they still issue the hard black plastic covers that fit tightly over the bird cage flash suppressor on an M16?


I got some for 10 cents each from somewhere. They fit really nice and tight.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm fully aware of this, thanks. How long are you staying in Toronto?


it's hard to say that hasn't been determined yet


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Are there? I haven't heard of many lately.


yepthey don't all make the news headlines especially if it's just one gangbanger shooting another
well cover is better than no cover often it's a bullet headed your direction before you even know there's a gun and the shelf still won't necessarily stop a bullet Kevlar hopefully willof course if you have time to respond creating as much defense as possible is where you want to be.

this happened today
http://www.cp24.com/mobile/news/stu...bicoke-high-school-suspect-at-large-1.2020428

this from yesterday
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/suspect-arrested-in-toronto-area-executive-s-shooting-death-1.2017973

if you think about it this is what its like when things are safe imagine what it would be like in a world of chaos


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I feel safe where I live and our preps are pushing 6 months-worth, I will stop right there and maintain what we have. My next project is getting a firearms license and joining one of the local gun clubs (practice 2-3 times per week is enough for me) but I'm not interested in going beyond that.
> 
> I have survived just fine through collapse of Soviet Union and the absolute insanity afterward, my mind is content, I have no fears or worries.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, but I'm fine.


I recommend Mr. Bent's shooting for your CFRC are CNRFC.

I hear getting a restricted ATT is difficult in Toronto

I've been waiting for my pal myself. it's actually at the CFO right now
http://firearms-hunter-education.com/coursedates.html

my Krav Maga school actually is doing a shooting day and gun disarm seminar in October at a local range

if I have the cash I'm thinking about doing the OHEP


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Condoms are great rifle muzzle covers.
> Speaking of which, do they still issue the hard black plastic covers that fit tightly over the bird cage flash suppressor on an M16?


Yes they still have them but I rarely se them anymore...I had a few. I'd just leave it on all the time and If i needed to fire it didn't prevent it or in any way affect the round. Great little thing to keep the dust and sand out of the bore.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

WTF was this thread about anyways?....oh yeah..Body Armor hangers.....Hey Will? You get your solution yet?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Great idea, but, don't have any that small that will stay on the barrel. Actually you can buy a bag of party balloons for way less. my .02.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess if you're not getting any, might as well find a use for them.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Will said:


> yepthey don't all make the news headlines especially if it's just one gangbanger shooting another
> well cover is better than no cover often it's a bullet headed your direction before you even know there's a gun and the shelf still won't necessarily stop a bullet Kevlar hopefully willof course if you have time to respond creating as much defense as possible is where you want to be.


If you're inside, and the shooting is going on outside, the likelihood of you taking a critical gunshot wound is nearly non-existent. It can happen, I wouldn't want you to worry too much about it though. My previous comments are helpful if you somehow wind up with an active shooter inside your home, and you don't have the time to put on armor. I'm pretty sure under body alarm in close quarters, that would be the last thing you would want to do anyways.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as the lady said..try for head shots.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

School stabbing in one of the worst areas of Toronto and that murder you posted the link to didn't even happen in Toronto lol
I'm not into paranoia, who has the time? Wearing body armor here is just silly, I can already imagine the tan lines lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds a bit like Foat Wuth.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds a bit like Foat Wuth.


My English is stuck at slang... If that's what this was, sorry, no idea.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> My English is stuck at slang... If that's what this was, sorry, no idea.


I think he meant fort worth, TX but damnit I have to shake my head and wonder who in the hell is posting....are you folks even English speakers or are you just giving it your best effort?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think he meant fort worth, TX but damnit I have to shake my head and wonder who in the hell is posting....are you folks even English speakers or are you just giving it your best effort?


They are just trying to torment me with horrible English, this foreigner needs a drink.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> They are just trying to torment me with horrible English, this foreigner needs a drink.


Toronto...your English is good and you are proving your self as a good person day by day....some however fall short...not you though.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Look if you folks are using some speech to text bull shit...it sucks and you should stop...Hey Will..That's you my man....It makes you sound like a ****ing idiot...so take the time to type your thoughts....or else go post some more resumes to mercs are us or some shit.....


Sheet main, yoo don bee talkin bout ma tappin skillz. Ya herd me?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

see even when we start off bad...the good folks learn to find each other...but be warned...I'm still an asshole.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Sheet main, yoo don bee talkin bout ma tappin skillz. Ya herd me?


That's ****ed up Ark


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> see even when we start off bad...the good folks learn to find each other...but be warned...I'm still an asshole.


You have redeeming qualities


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> You have redeeming qualities


Tell it to my wife...she thinks I'm useless...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like you and I may be married to the same lady. Does she yip and yap a lot?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My hubby has a mental list of things to do to keep me smiling, it's a very short list, he is a very smart man :lol:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like you and I may be married to the same lady. Does she yip and yap a lot?


Sounds like you need to find a different woman. That's twice you've referred to women as "yappers". 
But then, maybe your additude has something to do with that...hmmm?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> see even when we start off bad...the good folks learn to find each other...but be warned...I'm still an asshole.


I thought we already went over that ad nauseum. Being an "asshole" here is a good thing. I mean, I am an asshole. Slippy and Ark are assholes. And Denton and RPD, don't even get me started on those assholes! And Phoenix... He just blew the asshole meter right off the charts. Deebo, ShotLady, BagLady, Inceptor, Sparkey, Smitty, Mrs Inor... Come to think of it, I cannot think of any regulars here that are NOT assholes except FireFighter (who is too young yet, but seems to be working hard towards it) and Toronto (who is too nice).

Being called an asshole on PF is kind of like being called Hitler by Hank Williams Jr. It is a sign of social accomplishment. :lol:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> I thought we already went over that ad nauseum. Being an "asshole" here is a good thing. I mean, I am an asshole. Slippy and Ark are assholes. And Denton and RPD, don't even get me started on those assholes! And Phoenix... He just blew the asshole meter right off the charts. Deebo, ShotLady, BagLady, Inceptor, Sparkey, Smitty, Mrs Inor... Come to think of it, I cannot think of any regulars here that are NOT assholes except FireFighter (who is too young yet, but seems to be working hard towards it) and Toronto (who is too nice).
> 
> Being called an asshole on PF is kind of like being called Hitler by Hank Williams Jr. It is a sign of social accomplishment. :lol:


I think this is an appropriate song for the occasion.

Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version):


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

When SHTF I will be in the woods and far from people, unless deer are carrying AK's I dont think I would need a vest.... I have many LOOOOONG guns so I would just keep my distance!


----------

